# DIY Tank Stand for 29 Gallon



## robbynsdad (Sep 7, 2012)

This is my new tank stand. It’s made for my new Marineland Bio-Wheel LED Aquarium Kit 29 Gallon (Great Kit Dr. Foster and Smith). I have had this stand in the house for 3 days, and I’m certifying Toddler and Teenager proof. Reed (my 3 year old with down syndrome) has been swinging off the top crown for 2 days waiting on some fish. He just didn’t get the whole No-Fish Cycle. So we got a friend to donate some gravel and a filter from an established tank and threw in some starter fish. Hi-Fin and Neon Tetra. 
This stand is 36”x20” on the top deck. I have future visions of a DIY Tank, but the wife says it’s a project for down the road. The Marineland Kit is 32”x12” is a little small on this stand. However, bigger is better when you have young ones in the house. 
I built this thing in Sketchup 8 before I ever cut wood. It was my first time using Sketchup. If anyone wants the Sketchup file I’d be happy to give it out. I work with some engineers that keep fish and told me it was over engineered. Meh…. I’m over cautious…. 
The top crown on this tank is heavily coated in polyurethane and sealed with a clear calking in the corners to prevent spillage from hitting the wife’s carpet. It’s all Home Depot 2”x4”, 1”x4”, and Luan Plywood. Used 2.5” coarse thread wood screws (full 5lb box). Finished with 220 sand paper, Red Mahogany Minwax stain, and a thin coat of Minwax Polyurethane.


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

I was thinking taht was alot of 2x4s for your size tank but better safe than sorry haha, stand looks nice and i hope your little guy enjoys the new hobby.


----------



## robbynsdad (Sep 7, 2012)

He loved it. He gets on a footstool and just stands there watching the fish. It's almost as fun to watch Reed watching the fish as it is to watch the fish themselves.


----------

